# Detailing News - New DW Sponsors



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We are please to announce that Waxtub are on board with DW make sure you check out their section - 


Waximax and OCD waxes will be joining very shortly as well watch out for these

More to follow on each ..... watch this space

A little about Waximax - 

All our products here at Waxi Max are tested and produced here in England using quality sourced ingredients from around the world bringing you excellent quality at great prices.

We are a family run business with family morals taking everyone's needs into consideration and valuing each and every customer's requirements & feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank Bill for the kind welcome, look forward to working with you guys


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

Welcome aboard :wave:

Simmo.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thank Bill for the kind welcome, look forward to working with you guys


Welcome Dan.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Welcome Dan.


Thanks Luke can't wait to get some offers up on here for you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Simo87 said:


> Welcome aboard :wave:
> 
> Simmo.


Thanks Simmo


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome WaxiMax - OCD and WaxTub


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard guys :wave:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard guys

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome along Dan :wave: I'm sure you're already feeling at home.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome WaxiMax and Mat from O.C.D which is great news.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome along guys!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Luke can't wait to get some offers up on here for you guys


Welcome aboard and good luck. 
We can't wait to sample some of your goodies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the party


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome i really can not wait to work with you all and join Wax stock this year all going well.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum guys:thumb:


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

No sure how I missed this, but thank you all for the warm welcome and the support to date.

Hoping to make it along to Waxstock and say hello. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you pop over to DW -


----------

